# FILM Editor film school advice - How to get into NFTS?



## NeNeto0007 (Dec 12, 2022)

Hello
i saw a thread where you wrote that you studied in NFTS
Im a independent film editor , I want to get into NFTS
I tried last year but did not get , i think because i did not color correct my submitted film 

 Can someone give me some advice which will help me this year 

Thank you


----------

